# Sharon 50 cal barrel, would like to build



## Seering (Oct 24, 2012)

Grandfather recently gave me a few odds and ends for some old BP rifles, and a old kit pistol.


I really would love to put the barrel to use, by completing a build on it.   I have no issues working with firearms .. but black powder is completely new to me.

Ive started looking around on the web .. was hoping someone here might give me a point in the right direction.

The barrel looks like its never been shot, and stamped 
Sharon Rifle barrel
For black powder only .50 cal.
(nothing else)

I also have a a hammer? and side plate
Only markings on it are 
L.   R.E. Davis


Id need to gather everything else.  Im not opposed to a full kit if i could find it minus the barrel if needed.



The pistol well its complete.
Connecticut Vally ARMS, Inc
Kentucky pistol
Made in spain   Black powder only   .50 cal.



Any suggestions for a 1st timer?


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pictures would help.
How long is the barrel?
How wide at the breech end?
Is the barrel threaded at the breech?

What type of rifle are you interested in, flint or percussion?
Fullstock or half stock.

Check out Jim Chambers flintlocks  http://www.flintlocks.com/
for some kit ideas.  Last time I bought from him he was willing to quote a kit price minus the barrel.

Track of the Wolf http://www.trackofthewolf.com/list/category.aspx/588   has a lot of kits and I suspect they would be willing to quote you a price for a kit without a barrel.

Once you narrow down what you have in way of a barrel and what you would like to build it into we can get more specific.


----------



## Seering (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks .. ill get some details and pictures posted up tommorow .. at this point i was not even sure what i needed to post for help.


----------



## Seering (Oct 25, 2012)

Lets see if these help
Barrel itself  32 7/8 
33 1/2 with the tang portion added included.

Unless mistaken it already started with a percussion setup.


----------



## clint1948 (Oct 30, 2012)

Davis locks

Davis locks were available when Bud Siler quit building locks.  The quality and materials were good.  

I would say that your Sharon Barrel was a replacement for the TC Hawken of the 1970 era.  Just a guess.   Good luck with your build and be safe.

Clint


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 30, 2012)

Get you a straight brass bristle brush and some hoppes #9 and/or kroil. Clean up that barrel on the outside and then the inside, clean with soapy water first then the oil. Even if the barrel is pitted inside it might shoot pretty well. (I aint sayin it is..)

It sure appears to be a TC replacement barrel. Not a bad thing at all.. Finding the tang might be an issue. Might contact TC for the tang. IF you have issue with finding a tang get back to me I might be interested in doing a deal where we buy a breechplug and tang I get the plug you get the tang. (I am not 100% I need the plug but I am converting a cap lock to flint and may if the plug I have wont work out)

You could get a stock and some fittings from track of the Wolf. They do not currently have the tang you need BUT they have a breech plug and tang that the tang may work for you.


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 31, 2012)

I've used the plug/tang (standing breech) sets that TOW sells.  The hole in the standing breech for the hook is a fair bit undersized. As long as your hook is in the neighborhood as far as size then more than likely the standing breech from TOW can be made to work. 

If it doesn't work, it's not that hard to make a standing breech.

TOW also offers a selection of precarved stocks that were supposed to be direct replacements fr the TC guns. So, if you barrel was a replacement barrel, it should drop right in. Then it's a matter of finding the other correct hardware. Which TOW will also have


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 31, 2012)

Supercracker said:


> TOW also offers a selection of precarved stocks that were supposed to be direct replacements fr the TC guns. So, if you barrel was a replacement barrel, it should drop right in. Then it's a matter of finding the other correct hardware. Which TOW will also have




to clarify. What will be offered as a "kit" by TOW, Chambers and most others is a bit removed from what most people call a "kit". It's more  a box of parts that are 90% fitted. For instance, if you got the precarved stock and other hardware from TOW there would be a little final fitting of the barrel into the inlet, the lock inlet would have to be given the finishing touches, same for buttplate, TG, etc.  

None of it is hard, but it's not something you'll do in a weekend. However, if done right, you'll end up having  a gun with a superior fit and finish to the original TC.


----------



## bowyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Sharon barrels are known to be very high quality. I bought one years ago with plans for making a stock. Then I had the good luck of someone giving me a Thompson Center Hawken stock that had minor damage from a fire. Fortunately the double set triggers and lock were in good condition soI dropped the Sharon barrel in it, added a front sight and fixed rear sight and now it is my favorite muzzle loader. Very accurate. You are very fortunate to have a Sharon barrel . Good luck with your project.


----------



## Niner (Nov 2, 2012)

There's a few complete T/C Hawken stocks on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...13&_nkw=thompson+center+hawken+stock&_sacat=0


----------

